# Pineview tiger trout



## ktrout (Jun 19, 2008)

Went to Pineview this morning and caught a bunch of the usual small perch. But also caught a tiger trout. Never heard of anyone catching one before. Only got photos with a camera phone so not the best photos.
[attachment=0:1zcu65dk]_Preview_.JPEG[/attachment:1zcu65dk]

[attachment=1:1zcu65dk]_Preview_-1.JPEG[/attachment:1zcu65dk]


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

Another trout report outta Pv! Keep em coming?. 
Nice lil tiger, must have came down from south fork and in. 
Was it at perch depth or suspended?


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats a cool rarity! Second tiger trout I have ever saw from there. I would assume they swim down from the South Fork as well. We fished Port Ramp this morning and had decent success for small-medium sized perch.


----------



## ktrout (Jun 19, 2008)

It was right on the bottom along with the perchies. Caught it on ice fly tipped with perch. I saw K2's report about the bow grandpa D caught.


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

Yeah that's a bonus in my opinion while perch fishin! 
The pictures are hard to i.d. it, you're pretty sure it was a tiger trout, not brown? I'd believe either


----------



## ktrout (Jun 19, 2008)

I am sure it was a tiger trout. Caught plenty of both and could easily tell the difference. But I agree it is hard with the pictures I had. I didn't want to keep it out long to find my camera or would have taken a better picture.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

nice to see more and more trout comming out of there!


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

kochanut said:


> nice to see more and more trout comming out of there!


+1


----------



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

Although I've never ice fished PV, I have fished it for 7 years and not once caught any trout. That's cool to read of them getting caught lately. Nice fish btw.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

+1


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

How are these trout making it past the Muskie's? Well good job guys!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

They may already be too large for the Muskie to chase, when they enter into Pineview from the River above.


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> They may already be too large for the Muskie to chase, when they enter into Pineview from the River above.


Good point. Muskie's still give me the creeps when im wading in the summertime.


----------



## Trophyboat (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice catch. a nice trout here and there is good outta pinview, keep it that way. i think utah is overcrowded with planter trout ponds no need for more.
And i prefer trout fishing.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Grandpa D said:


> They may already be too large for the Muskie to chase, when they enter into Pineview from the River above.


After seeing the Brown we caught, I'm having second thoughts! :shock:


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice. Looks cold. Brrrrrr...


----------



## Brooks Rees (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice tiger! I didn't even know there were any at the Pine!


----------

